# Shenandoah Crossing or Williamsburg - May 24th - May 28th



## kardinal (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking for availability at either place.  Must sleep at least 4, would prefer 6 so my in-laws can stay as well.  This is over MEMORIAL DAY Weekend.  Please let me know what you have available.  Thanks


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 16, 2018)

kardinal said:


> Looking for availability at either place.  Must sleep at least 4, would prefer 6 so my in-laws can stay as well.  This is over MEMORIAL DAY Weekend.  Please let me know what you have available.  Thanks


Would you be interested in 7 nite stay?


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 17, 2018)

kardinal said:


> Looking for availability at either place.  Must sleep at least 4, would prefer 6 so my in-laws can stay as well.  This is over MEMORIAL DAY Weekend.  Please let me know what you have available.  Thanks


Could do the 25th check in


----------



## kardinal (Apr 17, 2018)

Where and what type of unit?  Price?


----------



## kardinal (Apr 17, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Would you be interested in 7 nite stay?


I can't do a 7 night stay. Kids are still in school.


----------



## voyager1 (Apr 17, 2018)

I sent you a p.m.


----------



## Normita (Apr 21, 2018)

I sent you a PM also.


----------



## voyager1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Normita said:


> I sent you a PM also.



I responded by PM with answers to your questions, but I have not heard back from you.


----------



## kardinal (Apr 21, 2018)

Normita said:


> I sent you a PM also.


Responded in PM


----------



## kardinal (Apr 21, 2018)

voyager1 said:


> I responded by PM with answers to your questions, but I have not heard back from you.



Responded in PM


----------



## voyager1 (Apr 22, 2018)

kardinal said:


> Responded in PM


I sent a PM.


----------

